# Stable position,what next?



## sinbad75 (4 Jan 2014)

Age: 38
Spouse’s/Partner's age: 40

Annual gross income from employment or profession: 10k
Annual gross income of spouse:65k

Monthly take-home pay - not including my pay, spouse takes home 3k net per month (pension, lpt, health insurance removed.)

Type of employment, me- self employed, spouse private sector

In general are you:
(a) spending more than you earn, or
(b) saving? Saving

Rough estimate of value of home 250k
Amount outstanding on your mortgage: 0
What interest rate are you paying? 

Other borrowings – car loans/personal loans etc 0

Do you pay off your full credit card balance each month? Y
If not, what is the balance on your credit card? N/a

Savings and investments:110k in ntma solidarity bond 30k 

Do you have a pension scheme? Spouse has contributory pension. I have 13 year pension defined benefit, estimated to be worth 3k per annam when I'm 65

Do you own any investment or other property? No

Ages of children: 3 and 6

Life insurance: spouse only


What specific question do you have or what issues are of concern to you?

What next? We've paid off the mortgage, there is an emergency fund (10k), and 110k in post office. We have 20k to invest this year, and will have another 20k at the end of the year. Putting it all on deposit is the only idea I have for it.  We would like to start investing, but don't want any tax hassle. Your views are much appreciated


----------



## goingforgold (6 Jan 2014)

First of all very well done in getting yoursleves into such a comfortable position quite early in life. It's difficult to avoid "tax hassle" when you want to invest. If you choose shares there are CGT implications as well as income tax on dividends etc. Obviously property has tax implications also, along with many other external complications.

If you want an easy life then goverment bonds, deposits etc is the way to go. But if you were to take a little risk then the potential returns are obviously much higher, but you are risking your initial investment also.


----------



## Purple (6 Jan 2014)

You've got no debt, pensions and a good savings pot.

Go on some nice holidays, buy some nice stuff so live a little better; you'll be dead for a long time. Just don't take on any debt while doing it.


----------

